# worm



## Guest (Mar 23, 2005)

i just noticed some of these about 2 minutes ago in the water section of my viv they were crawling on the sides and wiggling in the water. sorry this was meant to be a reply to an older topic. just disregard.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2005)

Could they be black worms? I had these in my dart vivs before usualy when u used gravel from old fish tanks in the viv... my frogs ate them and never seemed do be a problem.... 

I could be wrong just my .02
Matt


----------

